# Pet store planted driftwood?



## Emily233 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi! So, I was just at my local pet store picking up some things and happened to notice while browsing the plants that there was some already waterlogged, planted driftwood for sale. So naturally, I impulse bought, because I've been wanting driftwood for a while but was putting it off bc it can take a while to leech the tannins out and water log it and all that. I was wondering what people think about pet store driftwood? How can I clean it/prepare it for introduction, and what should I be looking out for? Thank you!


----------



## Mothercrow (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm far from an expert, but I bought a piece of driftwood with anubias attached to it probably 6-9 months ago for my goldfish tank. I didn't know much, so I just dropped it in. Fortunately, nothing bad happened. 

Now that I know more, I would quarantine the plant for at least two weeks. While Ich doesn't infect plants, it can be carried from one tank to another on the leaves. Plants can also carry pests like snails. I'm told that snail eggs look like clear jelly, but I've never successfully identified snail eggs and I would definitely either quarantine or do a plant dip for that. Unless you don't mind "nuisance" snails--some people like them. Depending on where you are, sometimes plants can bring insect larva--from a different order of live plants, I got some kind of dragonfly or damselfly larva. I did quarantine that batch, and even though I don't consider myself squeamish about bugs, it freaked me right the heck out to find those things.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

If you don't mind the possible pest, just drop them in. I don't mind pest snails because they clean algae. I rarely feed them (every couple weeks I drop in a slice of cucumber), so the population has always been in control for me. Also, the eggs do look like jelly. Just run your fingers over the leaves, you will feel it. Just scrape them off with your fingernail.
You could do a bleach dip (I don't remember the recipe since I have never done it), but I am not sure if it would affect the wood.


----------



## Lacuu (Jan 16, 2017)

So... can you use a cool piece you find in the backyard? I've read you aren't supposed to... but why? It might fall apart? Can't you just boil it for a few hours, and soak it for a couple weeks, and good to go?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You don't use it because it could have been exposed to pesticides, fertilizer, animal feces and urine and any number of things. Plus, not all wood is safe for tanks.


----------



## Lacuu (Jan 16, 2017)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You don't use it because it could have been exposed to pesticides, fertilizer, animal feces and urine and any number of things. Plus, not all wood is safe for tanks.


But isn't that why you boil it, to kill off bacteria and sterilize it?


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

Well not all wood can and should work for aquariums, boiling wood that has been in another tank is by far the safest and fastest way to clean it. If it's already got plants on it, quarantine the wood for about 2 weeks in a clean water holder with a light. Normally by 2 weeks everything that you don't want in your tank has already either appear or has died off,


----------

